# Maven: Probleme beim Einbinden der Dependencies



## tanechka (9. Feb 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Projekt auf Maven-Projekt umgestellt. Jetzt bin ich dabei alle von mir benötigten Bibliotheken einzubinden. Ich benutze im Projekt SWT und Databinding. Für den Databinding brauche ich die 3 plugins(siehe hier:https://wiki.eclipse.org/JFace_Data_Binding/FAQ):

```
<!-- The core databinding framework -->
<dependency>
  <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
  <artifactId>org.eclipse.core.databinding</artifactId>
  <version>1.9.0</version>
</dependency>

<!-- If you want databinding to Java beans -->
<dependency>
  <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
  <artifactId>org.eclipse.core.databinding.beans</artifactId>
  <version>1.6.100</version>
</dependency>

<!-- If you want JFace and SWT databinding -->
<dependency>
  <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
  <artifactId>org.eclipse.jface.databinding</artifactId>
  <version>1.11.100</version>
</dependency>
```

So sehen meine Dependencies aus:

```
<dependencies>
        <!-- ################################ -->
    
        <!-- ################################ -->
        <!-- junit 5 -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.junit.jupiter</groupId>
            <artifactId>junit-jupiter</artifactId>
            <scope>test</scope>
        </dependency>

     

        <!-- ################################ -->
        <!-- log4j2 -->
        <!-- ################################ -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.apache.logging.log4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>log4j-api</artifactId>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.apache.logging.log4j</groupId>
            <artifactId>log4j-core</artifactId>
        </dependency>


        <!-- ################################ -->
        <!-- Apache Commons -->
        <!-- ################################ -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.apache.commons</groupId>
            <artifactId>commons-lang3</artifactId>
            <version>3.9</version>
        </dependency>


       
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.xerial</groupId>
            <artifactId>sqlite-jdbc</artifactId>
            <version>3.34.0</version>
        </dependency>

        <dependency>
            <groupId>com.oracle.database.jdbc</groupId>
            <artifactId>ojdbc8</artifactId>
        </dependency>

        <!-- ################################ -->
     
        <!-- ################################ -->

        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.eclipse.swt/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86 -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.eclipse.swt</groupId>
            <artifactId>org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86</artifactId>
            <version>4.3</version>
        </dependency>
        <!-- The core databinding framework -->
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.eclipse.platform/org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
            <artifactId>org.eclipse.core.databinding</artifactId>
            <version>1.9.0</version>
        </dependency>
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
            <artifactId>org.eclipse.core.databinding.beans</artifactId>
            <version>1.6.100</version>
        </dependency>
    
        <!-- https://mvnrepository.com/artifact/org.eclipse/jface -->
        <dependency>
            <groupId>org.eclipse</groupId>
            <artifactId>jface</artifactId>
            <version>3.3.0-I20070606-0010</version>
        </dependency>

    </dependencies>
```
Sobald ich aber die dependency einfüge:

```
<dependency>
            <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
            <artifactId>org.eclipse.jface.databinding</artifactId>
            <version>1.13.0</version>
        </dependency>
```
Gibt es Fehler in der pom.xml("Missing artifact..."). Ich bitte um Hilfe.

Vielen Dank


----------



## LimDul (9. Feb 2022)

Warum gibst du als Versionsnummer 1.13.0 an, wenn oben 1.11.100 steht?

Edit, ok gibt es laut maven central: https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/eclipse/platform/org.eclipse.jface.databinding/


----------



## tanechka (9. Feb 2022)

Ich habe die aktuellste genommen. Mit 1.11.100 habe ich die gleichen Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## LimDul (9. Feb 2022)

Kannst du mal auf der console bauen (mvn install) was exakt der ausgibt und insbesondere, von wo der runterläd?


----------



## tanechka (9. Feb 2022)

Ohne der letzten Dependency habe ich "Build success", wenn ich die dazu füge habe ich:
"[WARNING] The POM for org.eclipse.platformrg.eclipse.swt:jar:3.105.3 is invalid, transitive dependencies (if any) will not be available,"
und Build failure

```
Failed to collect dependencies at org.eclipse.platform:org.eclipse.jface.databinding:jar:1.11.100 -> org.eclipse.platform:org.eclipse.swt:jar:3.105.2 -> org.eclipse.platform:org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.aarch64:jar:[3.105.2,3.105.2]: No versions available for org.eclipse.platform:org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.aarch64:jar:[3.105.2,3.105.2] within specified range -> [Help 1]
```


----------



## LimDul (9. Feb 2022)

Schau mal, ob dir das hier was weiterhilft, scheint um die OSGI Plattform gehen: https://stackoverflow.com/questions...o-execute-goal-could-not-resolve-dependencies


----------



## tanechka (9. Feb 2022)

Ich möchte kein OSGI-Projekt bauen, ich möchte über die dependencies gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (9. Feb 2022)

ist das artefakt überhaupt auf maven central ?


----------



## tanechka (10. Feb 2022)

ja, https://search.maven.org/artifact/org.eclipse.platform/org.eclipse.jface.databinding/1.13.0/jar


----------



## tanechka (10. Feb 2022)

Ich habe mein Problem gelöst indem ich den Artefakt hinzugefügt habe:

```
<dependency>
                <groupId>org.eclipse.platform</groupId>
                <artifactId>org.eclipse.swt</artifactId>
                <version>3.105.3</version>
            </dependency>
        </dependencies>
    </dependencyManagement>
```
Der Artefakt org.eclipse.jface.databinding benötigt diese Version von swt.


----------

